# New Laco ABSOLUTE Collection



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Laco have unveiled an entirely new collection today that are simply called _Absolute_. The new line was designed by Dietrich Lubs, who came out of retirement to collaborate with Laco and Dieter Rams to create the Absolute Collection. Both Lubs and Rams are renowned for their work and the designs they produced during their respective tenures with Braun Design. Rams, who was with Braun Design from 1989 to 2001, was responsible for the company's original collection of watches, which have since become horological icons.

The concept behind the creation of the Absolute Collection was Laco's desire to produce an austere and uncluttered timepiece that contained harmony in its geometry. A distinguishing characteristic of each Absolute model is its melding of basic geometric shapes with meticulously refined details. Encompassing a rationalistic design language, the new watches are stereotypically German as they embrace logic, functionality and high-grade technology. Of particular interest is a detail of the new Absolute case. It's lug design uses an articulating joint that allows the watch's strap to closely follow the contours of each individual's wrist.

The Absolute Collection incorporates three variations of the dial's design in both black and white dial options. Fans of Laco's historical Flieger watches should note Absolute models Ref. 88 01 03 and Ref. 88 01 06 as their typographic design pays homage to the original navigation watches. Laco says that the new Absolute Collection will be available for delivery this coming January.






​
*Absolute Specifications
*Movement: Automatic movement Miyota 9015
Case: Matt stainless steel case (black PVD plating on black dial variants) with flexible lugs and solid case back
Crystal: Sapphire
Water Resistance: 5 ATM
Case Size: 39 mm
Dial: White with black printing or Black with white printing 
Hands: Hour and minute hands in either black or white; second hand in blue
Strap: Robust rubber strap in black with folded buckle
Cost: 690 EUR for white dial models; 750 EUR for black dial models






​


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Too small for me @ 39mm but the design is outstanding. Both the black and white dials look great and really go well with the case. Well done Laco...

RS


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> Too small for me @ 39mm but the design is outstanding.


I understand your concerns with the case size, but I'm willing to bet that this design will punch above its weight class and wear more like a 42 mm.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> I understand your concerns with the case size, but I'm willing to bet that this design will punch above its weight class and wear more like a 42 mm.


Judging by the design, I think that will be correct. This looks to be a winner.

RS


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Like it. Nice to see Laco with fresh, new products. 

Myron


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice design !!!
Don't like the Myota especially on the prices shown on Laco website.


----------



## jporos (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice! Interesting lug design.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Very much like the design. And yes I believe it will wear larger than it looks.

Well done Laco.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I really like the design of these. Laco continue to surprise me with their original designs. Also nice to see the 9015 working its way into more and more models.


----------



## Waterman_Ken (Oct 19, 2011)

Grat looking watch, I normally dislike white dials but these are killer!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

GregoryD said:


> nice to see the 9015 working its way into more and more models.


I'm curious about which aspects of the 9015 make it a movement that you prefer to see in a watch. :think:


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

Uwe W. said:


> I'm curious about which aspects of the 9015 make it a movement that you prefer to see in a watch. :think:


It's good to see an alternative to ETA, but the Miyota accuracy specs are not impressive (-10/+30) to say the least. Like the designs, hate the logo's on the straps.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

I really like the look of these watches, especially the white with indices. Any word on the thickness of the case? I suspect that they will wear as large as most 42mm watches due to the slim bezel.


----------



## DannyStyle (Nov 7, 2011)

Fantastic looking collection!


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I like the one without numerals. For some reason, the white faced one on the far right _reminds_ me of a Manometro even though there are a lot of differences.


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)

A little pricey for the movement but I like the design.


----------



## Token (Jul 23, 2006)

I like the design a great deal...esp. the 2-4-6-8 numerals [I can figure out the odd numbers between them...;-)]. Also however I'm not impressed with the Miyota movement and the size. I'd love to see this design in a 40-42mm case and a centre-second handwound movement.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

cdnitguy said:


> A little pricey for the movement but I like the design.


Note, that it is not the Miyota from the 42mm flieger models. This is the new Miyota movement of much higher class:








_taken from Japanese Miyota Targets Swiss ETA With Caliber 9000 Series Watch Movements_

Writing for the movement, I didn't mention my opinion about the line 

The design is very German/Bauhaus and design similarities with Braun radio-controlled desk clocks is obvious. I think it's a good step for Laco not to rely only on heritage models from 40-ties to 60-ties (don't get me wrong - I like them all and I enjoy having the opportunity to obtain a new watch with such a heritage), but to introduce something completely modern and targeted in a new niche. I would buy a watch of Absolute series as it is recognizable nice to have and collect (with perspectives to become a modern classic), but probably will rarely wear it. But for many people it could become the one and only watch, due to the universal design and size (it is also great unisex model, like Stowa Antea or Nomos Tangente) and all the longevity properties of the mechanical watches . Well done Laco!


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

sci said:


> I would buy a watch of Absolute series as it is recognizable nice to have and collect (with perspectives to become a modern classic)


I was right


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, the Laco ABSOLUTE Quarz won the 2014 iF Product Design Award in the Lifestyle and Leisure category. This is the third time Laco has won an iF Award. The other two were in 1963 and 1964.

Congratulations Laco! :-!


----------



## Bobby75 (Jun 26, 2011)

I do like the design and they do remind me of the Braun watches but for the price I think I will probably pass unfortunately unless I can be convinced otherwise.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Given their recent design award, I should probably add to this thread the six new ABSOLUTE quartz models:









*Stainless Steel Models*

MOVEMENT:
- Ronda 505.24D quartz with hacking second hand

CASE:
- Matt stainless steel case with articulating lugs
- Sapphire crystal
- 5 ATM water resistance
- 39 mm diameter
- 9.65 mm height
- solid case back

STRAP:
- Robust black rubber strap deployant buckle

PRESENTATION:
- Black watch box

DESIGN:
- Dietrich Lubs

Made in Germany

















*PVD Models*

MOVEMENT:
- Ronda 505.24D quartz with hacking second hand

CASE:
- Black PVD stainless steel case with articulating lugs
- Sapphire crystal
- 5 ATM water resistance
- 39 mm diameter
- 9.65 mm height
- solid case back

STRAP:
- Robust black rubber strap deployant buckle

PRESENTATION:
- Black watch box

DESIGN:
- Dietrich Lubs

Made in Germany









Pricing and Availability can be found in the LACO Shop


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

looks awesome...Thx Uwe...No sure about the logo on the strap though....kind of ruin the whole thing imho....does not watch the classic simple and powerfull design...it clutters it....


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

As we all know the strap is the easiest thing we can change about a watch... ;-)


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Agree Uwe, but this one seems to have an indent by the lugs and may not be a standard one if you want it to cover all the lugs...hope I make sense..


Uwe W. said:


> As we all know the strap is the easiest thing we can change about a watch... ;-)


----------



## ohnedich6 (Sep 6, 2007)

Clean looking watches. One question though, which "hand" adjusts independently the 12 hand or the 24 hour "hand"?

-Nate


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

franksf said:


> this one seems to have an indent by the lugs and may not be a standard one if you want it to cover all the lugs...hope I make sense..


I've done it plenty of times before, it's just a matter of notching out a standard strap with a sharp knife to reproduce that effect.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

ohnedich6 said:


> Clean looking watches. One question though, which "hand" adjusts independently the 12 hand or the 24 hour "hand"?


Both.


----------

